# (SD) QAA Riggs, 30 derby points NFC AFC Chopper X QAA Bn's Do It Zippy.Star



## mikebeadle

QAA Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever "Riggs" 

(NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior X Bn's Do It Zippy.Star QAA)
NFC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior firstborn son.

DOB: 11/6/05
OFA Hips LR-171853E24M-PI (Exellent)
OFA Elbows LR-EL37465M24-PI (Normal)
CERF Clear (awaiting numbers)
EIC Clear
CNM Clear

30 derby points (won 5 of the last 6 derbies he ran). #2 on the 2007 derby list in wins per start. QAA in fisrt attempt (placed in 5 of his first 6 quals he ran). Running all age stakes now. 

Riggs is a naturally talented marker as evidenced by his derby record. He is a strong water dog and has one heck of a water entry. It is not uncommon for him to line his blinds; he's done this numerous times running AKC licensed field trials. Not to mention he runs his blinds with the intensity equal to that of his marks. 

Riggs' conformation is exceptional! Take a look at his photos.

For breeding information, visit our website www.beadleretrievers.com


----------

